
Elgg 1.0: Roll Your Own Social Network - toni
http://www.elgg.org/
======
trickjarrett
I tested it out, I'm looking to build a niche social network. Elgg is a great
basis but the documentation is lacking and it isn't nearly as flexible as I
would like. I'm eagerly watching and following it's development from here on
out, but it's not ready for a "polished" social network yet.

------
cwitr329
Small fix: On your homepage, fix the spelling of organisations to -
Organizations. Other than that, on an outside as a consumer its looks great!

~~~
trickjarrett
organisations with an 's' is a fine spelling for organizations, it's not the
Americanized version but they're based in London as I recall.

